# Top Speed of B12



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

I am asking what is the top speed of a base model B12(GA16i). Mine had a 4 speed and I redlined the 4th gear twice. I know only part way through 4th is when it hits 105mph. The 4th gear is very long, it took my 5 miles to hit the fuel cut at 7000rpm.> I know it should be 6800rpm, my fuel cut was not always on mark, I hit 8200rpm once, I never attemped to do it again. My mods were as follows> open exhaust and intake, advanced timing(not too much) and no extra weight. How I redlined it, well, when theres a will, theres a way. I don't recommend doing it though.


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

Well when my Sentra was a little bit healthier I took it for a run on a long straight flat stretch of highway. My 1989 Sentra (GA16i with the 3 speed auto) hit a top speed of 160 km/h (100mph) on the mark. Ive been a little bit faster when going down hill but im not sure how fast because the guage stops at 160km/h. 
The car could in theory go faster because it was only running about 4800 RPM at 160km/h. The car just couldnt pull any harder thoguh.

-Nick


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2003)

*tpo speed?*

I was on the highway about a week ago and my needle was in the area that the 110mph mark should be, I also had a passenger and a couple of 12's in the trunk. I'v got a '88 2-door with the e16i engine and 4-speed tranny and it was still pullin' when had to slow down.


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

I've had mine at ~165 km/h, and it probably could have gone a little bit more. I have the e16i and a 5 speed.


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

148-ish kph with my E16i and auto tranny. Got to 4300RPM or so, but I ran out of space to accelerate. Although at the time I was running with bad tires and my alignment was off... WAY off. So I'm sure since it's been fixed I could go a wee bit faster.

Zoom zoom!


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

top ive done is about 175kph.... coulnt get a fix on it cuz it isnt there... (max160kph) but the liner was hitting real hard ... had to slow down, suspension is no longer existing in the back so is was a bit bouncing... i could have done a bit better i was around 4900-5100 rpm....


----------



## rice rocket (soon) (Oct 28, 2002)

find you fuel relay and replace it with a horn relay and your good for a few more m/h


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Can someone convert those to MPH please!! I know 105mph was at about 5300rpm. 65mph is somewhere around 3500rpm. So it seems 1800rpm=40mph. 450rpm=10mph. Using simple algebra tells me 500rpm=11.11mph. So 7000rpm would equal 149.44mph. That seems quite odd.


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

I'd really like to know what sorts of speeds a stock Sentra/Pulsar can get with the CA18DE... I did a search but couldn't find much.

To figure out MPH from KPH and vice versa

# in MPH x 1.609 = KPH

# in KPH x 0.6214 = MPH

Thus, SuperSentra4203, your GA16i tops out at about (105mph) 169 kph and my E16i tops out at about (150+ kph) 93+ mph.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

I know that the GA16i tops out at 105 because drag is at a standoff with horespower. I was lucky enough to push the car to the limit, getting into the powerband as I started down a grade. It took a lot of testicular fortitude to push it to fuel-cut. My calculations say 149mph, I highly doubt that. Can anyone figure out what it will do, using the exact rpm a 55mph, 75mph, 105mph if you remeber? My friend was curious, and I soon started to wonder myself. I'm thinking it's was around 135mph, I was following behind my friends Talon TSi, he said he hit 140mph.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2003)

I have done ~165kph with my GA15 12valve auto tranny.....and now with the SR20DE I reach 180kph and the fuel cuts...need something to get ridof that trip and count beyond 180...help!!!!!


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

Not many cars will redline in top gear. That takes ALOT of power, something we don't have.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

RiceBox said:


> *Not many cars will redline in top gear. That takes ALOT of power, something we don't have. *


Or drafting off of a DSM and a good tailwind down a grade on the freeway. That is the only I have been able to top it out. My question is to what speed my car is geared to. I know the 4th gear is a long-ass monster. My mom always asked me why is ran such a high rpm on the highway, but 10mph never mad much of a difference. That is when I taught her about powerbands in small import motors. I also taught her what redlining first gear felt like


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

Hey,
while were on the topic of top speeds, does anyone know how much the speedo is off at 160km/h (100mph)???

-Nick


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Not a clue. Are you asking as in you don't know, or if you know?


----------



## rice rocket (soon) (Oct 28, 2002)

the speedos are usually acurate up half of their top speed in our case that would be 80km/h. for every 10 it's usually off by 2or 3 km/h. but the newer speedos are accuratee up to the end because they are calibrated much better.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2003)

110 miles on a b-12 hatchback sentra
got up to 5200rpm in 5th gear and could go anymore 
whish they could go faster

Does your sentra do this,


----------



## 95G ATL (Feb 18, 2003)

Way back...I mean way back in the day when these vehicles were realively new, I owned on and so did my sister. 

My sister had a 87 sentra SE with the fuel injected 1.6 auto. It had a top speed of 101 mph.

I had a 88 sentra E with the fuel injected 1.6 4 speed stick. It had a top speed of 103+ mph. No tachometer in it so I don't know if it was close to redline. Also, at 103 mph it was still accelerating...may have been able to squeeze an extra mph or two. Not much after that....

I'm not sure how other's can get their vehicles up to 149 mph...ha  but my modded SR20 on my G20 (with double the h.p.) couldn't get up to 149 mph without BOOST or NOS.

Just my 2 cents, since i'm old, HONEST, and have driven the late 80's sentras back in the day when they had low miles on them.


----------



## 88NissanB12 (Nov 5, 2002)

I think I had it up to 110ish. This is on the Italian autostrada with two more passenger and full load of things in the trunk.


----------



## WhiteFox (Sep 4, 2002)

In my 88 e16i, 4 speed manual, I kept a continuous 6,000 rpm on the highway (for quite some time, I might add. It wasn't from hills or drafting.) and it would not go any faster.

For some info, at 5,000 in 4th, my speedo shows 105.
The actual speed, however, is not certain.


----------



## nyit240 (Jun 17, 2002)

OK Nissan limit the 1991 240SX with 155HP&160TQ 240SX to 115 but the car can go up to 130MPH. So I'm sure the stock b12 Sentra can't go any faster than 115mph stock. I hope you guys don't go testing for the top speed cause it really dangerous to be in a box that was not made for going fast. The car can go up to 100mph stock I'm sure because I've tried it. 100% sure it could go another 5-10mph but I wanna keep my ballz:jump: :jump: You never know.... one blown tire and you're Fxxk in that car going that speed


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

Don't know about the B12 but I ran my '85 B11 hatchback up to the limit today. Right about 102mph with a really surprised guy in an Eclipse RS falling behind me.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2003)

140km, but I've never tried to bring it to top speed.

I got embarassed once when I drove up a slight hill (maybe 5 degree slant) with 4 people. The car wouldn't push past 80km!


----------



## spirosentra (Mar 5, 2003)

jbean said:


> *140km, but I've never tried to bring it to top speed.
> 
> I got embarassed once when I drove up a slight hill (maybe 5 degree slant) with 4 people. The car wouldn't push past 80km! *


My friend had the same problem in his 1982 Nissan Stanza hatch.


----------



## SuperHatch (Dec 3, 2002)

I got the EFI E16 up to 105 and beyond, this was on a flat land.. it kept going too.. I don't have a tach so I dont' know what the RPM was.. but hey, I was makin' good time though!


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2003)

I was in my 89 sentra with a goooooooood loookin girl, that was in my auto tech class of all things (very rare to find) and she asked how fast my automatic would go with my no restriction exhaust. Well like the show of I am we went down the highway at over 105 with all my field technincian's tools (200+lbs) her (105lbs) me(200lbs) and some MTX subs in the trunk. I was willing to go faster but the thought of the engine possibly blowing up/ wrecking and dying around a big curve 200 yds away/ trying to explain to a judge why I would have and reason to go that fast convinced me to slow down.


----------



## rice rocket (soon) (Oct 28, 2002)

one day i was following my friend in his 85 golf 5 spd i was going 168km/h flat land then i knew a hill was coming up so i knew that i could get it going a lot faster, and i was right my buddy next to me was like man your bening the neddle i was like shut your hole too busy too look but i glance down and it was bent good i had to take the cover off and un bent it i should have taken a pic


----------



## tom (Jan 8, 2003)

180 km/h on the speedo. didn't seem to be the end...


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Hills are a B12's worst nightmare!!


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

hey tom !!! you guys are so lucky to have speedo reading trhou 200km/H i almost bought one from ebay but the guy charged me like 35euro to ship it to Canada !!...


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

SuperSentra4203 said:


> *Hills are a B12's worst nightmare!! *


We need a pic of a b12 on a hill with "own3d" p-choped on.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2003)

I have to disagree a CRUVE is the sentras worts night mare. I was going home down a country road and after passing about 45 the car comes alive with new found agility and starts to oversteer and with the touch of the wheel you can be grabbing the wheel and yanking for dear life if you don't keep constant attention to the road.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Actually, the car handles relatively good handling. I think you need to learn how to drive it hard in the corners, as it'll take alot of balls and skills to keep it on the road. The handling charcteristics of the B12 are just different. Don't mind the squealing tires and pay attention and you won't have a problem.


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

without a decent suspension (good oem unit) the handling sucks... that about good for all makes and models... with a good oem i found my self on the edge of squealing in a cuve at 80kph, wich was rated max 45.... those sign are just for elderly thou


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

I remember the fun in my DSM. Turn rated at 15mph, I took at 55mph, and even kept in my lane I plan on making my future B12 handle similar.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2003)

seems like i'm kinda late for this topic, anyways,

Got my B11 (with an E13) to about 155KM/h before I ran out of road, and guts..

At that speed, with 5th, its about 4500rpm


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

E13!!!! Sure scoots for a 1.3L. Even a E15, I think that speed is remarkable. The only reason I topped my B12 out is because i'm a fucking idiot, and there was no traffic around, just me, a friend, and a straight highway with a downslope.(droool)


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

sunnyb11 said:


> *seems like i'm kinda late for this topic, anyways,
> 
> Got my B11 (with an E13) to about 155KM/h before I ran out of road, and guts..
> 
> At that speed, with 5th, its about 4500rpm  *


My Pulsar and I bow before you. *bows*
Although I have an Auto, so it isn't that bad...


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2003)

It's not really that amazing, man...B11s are quite light, way lighter than B12s. So nothing to write home about..hehe


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

What is the weight comparison for the B11 to the B12? I'm pretty sure the B12 is only like 2100-2200lbs.
I think the main thing keeping these cars from hitting higher top speeds it the amount of drag. B11 & B12 are about as aerodynamic as a brick wall


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

I don't see the B11 being too much lighter than the B12. Anybody care to break out their titles and do a comparison. My 89 Hyundai Excel weighed in at 2184 fully loaded with an electric sunroof. My title on my 90 says 2,265lbs.


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

My Pulsar is about 1150kg. ... and it's much more aerodynamic than a Sentra (Least, it LOOKS like it is). And I topped out at 150... ahh well.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2003)

Yeah, they are as 'square' as brick. If I'm not mistaken my B11 only weighs about 895 KG. Convert that to lbs?


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

I did some math>

895Kg=1973lbs
1150Kg=2535lbs

Are you sure your Pulsar weighs that much, thats 100lbs less than my old 1st gen Eclipse.


----------



## tom (Jan 8, 2003)

so mine's got 1000kg empty. in general they're pretty light, no wonder, there's no modern safety-equipment that makes'em really heavy for their size...


----------



## rice rocket (soon) (Oct 28, 2002)

mine is 1414kg approx 3110.8 lbs that is pretty damn heavy looks like me and my car need to go on a diet


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2003)

I drive the sentra hard! My car is probably too out of specs on toe. I think I just have my front tires a little too toed out for my liking, need to go and adjust em! I am kinda the alignment fanatic in my shop. Just trying to get too much out of what I got I guess!


----------



## WMengineering (Mar 11, 2003)

*my SE has been to......*

all i know is that my 89 se sport hatch (auto)with just me in it, and a good dose of 91 octane pee water, has done 105 mph, according to the speedo..i suspect this is off as 105mph in my civic seems a hole lot faster...hell,i almost got passed by a soccer mom in an explorer!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2003)

Are you sure it is not your civic's speedo that is off calibration?? 
just kiddin...take it easy


----------



## polishhotdawg (May 24, 2002)

*Re: my SE has been to......*



WMengineering said:


> *i suspect this is off as 105mph in my civic seems a hole lot faster...*


maybe its your civic that is off and you were really goin 150


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

*Re: Re: my SE has been to......*



polishhotdawg said:


> *maybe its your civic that is off and you were really goin 150 *


He wishes Hell, if you really want to make your B11/B12 fly, put some 110 octance in her. Expensive as hell> $4.85/gal, but sure fun as hell to be able to shift into 2nd and do a decent rolling burnout.
OMFG, your cursed, you drove a Civic


----------



## fastpakr (Sep 18, 2002)

110 octane will not increase performance unless there is enough compression to require it.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

I think advanced timing and 9:1 compression ratio justify it very well.


----------



## fastpakr (Sep 18, 2002)

9:1 compression isn't even close to requiring high octane fuel. Advancing the timing can make it be a slight improvement, but unlikely something you can honestly feel.


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

e16i engine actually run around 9.4:1....


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Trust me, it helps and it sure as hell runs better and cleaner. BTW I had a GA16i, not an E series motor. If it gave at least 5whp, that is a hell of a difference for a 90bhp motor.


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

*Re: my SE has been to......*



WMengineering said:


> *i suspect this is off as 105mph in my civic seems a hole lot faster *


It coult be the seating position. 150km/h in the 98 Plymouth Voyager feels like doing 100km/h in the Sentra. Higher seating positions are decieving.... 

-Nick


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

*Re: Re: my SE has been to......*



sentrastud said:


> *It coult be the seating position. 150km/h in the 98 Plymouth Voyager feels like doing 100km/h in the Sentra. Higher seating positions are decieving....
> 
> -Nick *


And how the cars feels at that speed. My B12 at 105 felt like my DSM at 140. Weird.


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

hey guys,
i live in high desert,and my stock 87' se with the e16i on the flat .
will reach 130 and its @5700rpms. and it didn't cut out on me. i backed off.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> will reach 130 and its @5700rpms. and it didn't cut out on me. i backed off.


 This will raise some concerns You mean to tell me you got a B12 SE model sentra to do [email protected]? Hmmmmm, 130mph is pretty tough to get on any E16 let alone the GA16i and the GA16DE. Guys, this floor is open for discussion especially for the E16 Gurus.


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

yo boost,the tach was around high fives,maybe sixes but i just drove it today......i passed a car like it was parked.......


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

hey,

sorry about that boost. i read what you said. and got to thinking?
so i went out looking .....and your right . my bad....
but i did find out how fast ,this [email protected]


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

That sounds about right, granted your car is running its best and you got a nice tail-wind or neutral flow of wind.


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

tailwind , really? so boost, what kind of wing would u reccommend or would that depend on a persons' driving style or sole purpose of the car? track, street, etc?


----------



## B12 Dream Boy (Mar 19, 2003)

Mine went 110 when it was bone stock and with the exhaust i dont know, havnt tried it yet.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Man, I impressed. I'm not the only crazy son-of-a-gun out there running the hell out of B12's on top end. 
If your running top end and need quit a bit or rear downforce like B12s, a GT wing is the best way to go. I think 8" tall maximum would do. But that would only be good if the B12 had more top end scoot to em. Other than that, if you just run someone stop light to stop light, no wing is necessary, i'd just slow you down. Honestly, I'm shocked to see the E16 motors run that quick. I actually don't believe it, but I know the speedos are off at that speed. You really need to figure it our using the rpm's.
All I can say guys. I really don't recommend taking the B11's and B12's that high of speed. The are very unstable due to the ass end consisting of almost nothing. If you gonna go fast, as most of us are, do it where nobody is around and on good pavement. A pothole sent me in a helluva tailslide at about 95mph. Not a good experience.


----------



## WMengineering (Mar 11, 2003)

seriosuly,...when i do 75 in my sentra(b12 auto) it feels liek a hella of alot slower than 75...period..in any car.

when i am on the freeway with my civic, 75mph in the fast lane i hardly ever have to move out of the way for soemone to pass me....however, in the sentra..doing 75mph according to the speedometer, seems closer to about 68 or so..seriosuly, ppl flip me off and yell at me!!!(usually soccer moms)...basically i just think my speedo is off in the nissan..or really low on my honda ..wich is unlikely since i upgraded the wheels changed the final drive..it should run slower than what the speedo says by about 1-2 mph. ( k now go ahead and quote me)


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> so boost, what kind of wing would u reccommend or would that depend on a persons' driving style or sole purpose of the car?


 If you're going to use a wing and on a budget, I recommend an 86-89 Toyota MR2 wing. I used to use them and I plan on putting one back on the white sentra. They are functional and very cheap at junk yards. And if you're a die-hard driver that haves no respect for rpm, then it is very well capable that a decently tuned e16 powered sentra can exceed 120mph on a nice day with the winds flowing in the car's favor.


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

super,
the one thing out here in eastern oregon is lots of good road,and state patrol is far between...about 30-60 miles of free hwy


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

red_devil said:


> *super,
> the one thing out here in eastern oregon is lots of good road,and state patrol is far between...about 30-60 miles of free hwy *


Heck, here in Ohio, we have good, long, straight highways too, and really stupid and lazy cops. Also, our night shift police from 10PM to 5AM consists of only 5 cars.
As for running the hell out of the motors. That is one thing we can enjoy. They are simple, easy to work on, and if you blow them up, a dime a dozen.


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

YOU SAID IT, AND DON'T COST AN ARM,AND A LEG.....


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

i agree sup. 75 is one of my favorite stretch of roads when im on my way home to chicago


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

I actually love this one highway, 545, that goes throught the boonies, is as wide as a 3 lane highway, and perfect pavement. The most local is interstate 30. Too easy to get away from the heat if they pull out to bust ya.


----------



## greenbean699 (Jan 18, 2004)

RiceBox said:


> Not many cars will redline in top gear. That takes ALOT of power, something we don't have.


I have a 87 sentra w/ ca18de and i redlined it the other day on a flat road racing a honda. I was doing 105mph and it cut out on me at 7200. Then the honda came around me!! That sucked ass


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

ok 105 is kinda slo in my book but i know that my sentra which is a 90 with a ga16i will run 135 cuz i have an aftermarket speedometer in it thats electronic and its on perfect becuz my brother is a cop and he hit me with radar once on the state (interstate for you non-tennesseans)40 west bound to be exact and he said it read out 134 and thats wat was on my speedometer


----------



## recycled_toddler (Feb 4, 2004)

I dumped acetone into the tank and floored it and hit at least 245 mph because I outran the cops' speed radar which topped out at 240 mph and I hit a semi truck at 210 mph closing speed and they had to peel the car off of me and that's why my icon looks as it does, HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

.. as always, road racing isnt accepted and is irresponsible please keep it at the track... anyone else's want to know in 6 pages i think we covered the subject plenty..


----------

